# UPS Tracking HELP



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got a quick question : )
I dropped something by those UPS box pick up things and when I went to do tracking, it hasn't showed up it is scanned?

Do the UPS people tend to scan later? or does it sometimes take a few hours to go thru...

Kinda nervous because very important package for second day and guy will bite a new whole in pants if he don't get it

So far I am a banner and 45 bucks in whole for this stupid job because I sorta messed up err


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, if you just dropped it, it will take at least a few hours to get into the system so check back later tonite. You have to remember that those pickups are usually like 7p or something


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

hate to say this...but are you sure it is a valid and operation pickup location??? if so it should show up in scan later tonight. I might call UPS help just to check


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally just got scanned at warehouse Ahh thank god


----------

